# Weird Fears



## Commiecomrade (Jan 30, 2011)

What freaks you out?

For me, I'd have to say tall heights ONLY if there's no support/barrier. A mile high platform with rails? No problem. But stick me on a platform no higher than 8 feet and I'd faint. I could never get to the top of poorly constructed treeforts as a child.


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

Heights (if there's no barrier), spiders (they freak me out, and yet I can hold a snake or a cockroach on my face and not care), and getting pregnant. I'm terrified of getting pregnant.

OH MY GOD AND EARTHQUAKES. SilverBehemoth reminded me. If I feel any shaking, I latch onto something and start crying.


----------



## Querk (Jan 30, 2011)

Dying unloved


ha ha just kidding (not really) ;C


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 30, 2011)

Ketchup. I freak out if it touches me.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Meeting someone who doesn't try to impersonate my accent and say something offensive right off the bat IRL. I-I just... I just wouldn't know what to do D:


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Meeting someone who doesn't try to impersonate my accent and say something offensive right off the bat IRL. I-I just... I just wouldn't know what to do D:


 Then I would be your worst nightmare. If I met you in your home country, I'd simply say "HI SECRET" and hug you or something.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm pretty scared of car parks - A laspe of concentration could turn out to be a very expensive...


----------



## Riavis (Jan 30, 2011)

Sheer heights and mirrors.

I get in trouble at work every now and then because I refuse to use a mirror to shave and miss a spot sometimes.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Gaz said:


> Then I would be your worst nightmare. If I met you in your home country, I'd simply say "HI SECRET" and hug you or something.


 
Ohjesuschristnightmarefuel

When it does happen I stand there like an idiot for about 2 minutes in shock. But you can hug me whenever like >.>


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Ohjesuschristnightmarefuel
> 
> When it does happen I stand there like an idiot for about 2 minutes in shock. But you can hug me whenever like >.>


 
I know :3c


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 30, 2011)

Well I have a slight fear of Earthquakes, anytime I feel even the lightest of shakes, I go into "Deer in the head lights" mode, just hoping it won't be an Earthquake (I went through one in '89 and it was DIRECTLY ON MY B-DAY TOO!, though I was only 3 at the time, I can kinda remember it, and a small but violent shake a few years back), doesn't help I live near an Airport...and living in California. 

Other than that: Deep water, and driving on a road that's near a cliff with no railing (only when on the side that is close to the cliff.).


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

Walking down a street when there's just one person coming towards you. Scares the shit out of me for no other reason than _this fucker can see me._


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 30, 2011)

Another one I have: if I feel any sharp, sudden pain in my chest, I instantly think I'm having a cardiac arrest and check if it's till beating regularly. It freaks the crap out of me every time.

I also fucking hate large rollercoasters. I can do the Rockin' Roller Coaster at Disney World and that's it (which is weird in and of itself).


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm also afraid of the heights without support thing.
Which is funny, because I think railing and fences like that ruin the beauty of the place. But fuck, it makes me feel better.
Has to be sturdy fencing or railing, too. I remember looking down into a canyon from behind a really floppy fence, and I had to crawl back to the car and throw up.

I'm also scared of being in anything really cramped up or close or covered too much.
I can't even pull covers over my head half the time. It just bothers me.

I can't stand being in pitch black. If I can just barely make out vague shapes or silhouettes, I'm fine. But absolute nothing? Hell the fuck no.

I'm scared of being "lost," even if there's no way I'd be lost. It's just a nagging feeling of dread I have when I'm left at a store (even if someone's coming by later to pick me up), or going across plains states with miles of nothing, or shit like that. If I can't walk home, I freak out.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Walking down a street when there's just one person coming towards you. Scares the shit out of me for no other reason than _this fucker can see me._


 THISTHISTHIS!!!

I cross the road, just so I don't have to walk past them... Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## MaverickCowboy (Jan 30, 2011)

A environmentalist/ALF/PETA individual with too much invested in his convictions with Federal power and an Army.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> THISTHISTHIS!!!
> 
> I cross the road, just so I don't have to walk past them... Does that make me a bad person?



No, I do it all the time. Where possible I go through the woods >.>


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Jan 30, 2011)

I have severe trypophobia


----------



## Xenke (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm afraid of people not accepting who I appear to be.

I could care less if they accept who I am on the inside, but if they can't deal with the image I portray myself as, I get all freaked out. :I


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> No, I do it all the time. Where possible I go through the woods >.>


 Same 

I know the woods, and I know that if there's anyone in there I can get away from them with ease, but in a street there's only forwards or backwards...


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> Same
> 
> I know the woods, and I know that if there's anyone in there I can get away from them with ease, but in a street there's only forwards or backwards...


 
Thank god for crowds, amirite? You can hide in a crowd :/


----------



## Willow (Jan 30, 2011)

Penises. 

Oh, and lotus plants. Lotus plants freak me out.


----------



## anotherbloodywolf (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Thank god for crowds, amirite? You can hide in a crowd :/


 
To an extent, but the biggest fear I have is being crushed in a crowd... so a moderate and loosely packed crowd would be ideal :V


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> To an extent, but the biggest fear I have is being crushed in a crowd... so a moderate and loosely packed crowd would be ideal :V


 
Oddly enough the fear goes away at night. The night gives me strength >:O


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 30, 2011)

I had a fear of children's shows and movies I liked before reaching puberty. Also one of adaptations of games into movies that suck. They have subsided, but I still shudder at some of the really bad ones.


----------



## Love! (Jan 30, 2011)

Losing people I care about. I guess that's not a 'weird' fear, but it's pretty much the only one I have. It's so bad that I start feeling really worried if I start thinking my friends are getting tired of me, and I absolutely panic if someone wants to be more than friends [which includes friends-with-benefits].


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 30, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I had a fear of children's shows



I still have a fear of them, mostly a lot of the christian children shows that involve puppets, they're creepy as fuck.


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 30, 2011)

lupinealchemist said:


> I had a fear of children's shows and movies I liked before reaching puberty. Also one of adaptations of games into movies that suck. They have subsided, but I still shudder at some of the really bad ones.


 
Wanna watch Resident Evil? :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 30, 2011)

Im scared of rodents.  It doesnt cause problems until I have to pick one up.....  I cant do that...


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks to 1000 ways to die, I hop on to an elevator out of fear that it will close on me, lower and bisect me...

Pitch black... 

Seeing faces in the dark...

Being followed... following someone just because I happen to be going the same way they are...

Losing touch with reality...

Mirrors... rarely...

If I saw a door, in its hinges but no walls, even if I can see there's nothing on the other side of that door... there's no way in hell I'll EVER open it...

I'll think of more... >_>


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 30, 2011)

Is it weird that my biggest fear is being afraid of dreams?
Not like a "oh no a spider get it away" mild fear, I mean full on night terrors fear. You sometimes actually in the night terror feel and hear the stuff going on in the dream, and SOMETIMES realize you are in a dream- and you can't wake yourself up. I would have to say that can drive me bat shit insane up a wall with fear.


----------



## Love! (Jan 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it weird that my biggest fear is being afraid of dreams?
> Not like a "oh no a spider get it away" mild fear, I mean full on night terrors fear. You sometimes actually in the night terror feel and hear the stuff going on in the dream, and SOMETIMES realize you are in a dream- and you can't wake yourself up. I would have to say that can drive me bat shit insane up a wall with fear.


 I get off on that, actually.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 30, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Wanna watch Resident Evil? :V


I seem to think they get better by the sequel.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 30, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> Is it weird that my biggest fear is being afraid of dreams?
> Not like a "oh no a spider get it away" mild fear, I mean full on night terrors fear. You sometimes actually in the night terror feel and hear the stuff going on in the dream, and SOMETIMES realize you are in a dream- and you can't wake yourself up. I would have to say that can drive me bat shit insane up a wall with fear.


 I get reassured when I know something is a dream.
It's much worse when I don't. When I'm mentally convinced that this is reality, and I won't just wake up sometime and be like _"Lol. Okay. No harm done."_
Good god, do I hate that. And then waking up, but not fully waking up, in sleep paralysis and not being able to move or breathe.

Seriously. Fuck the human subconscious, sometimes. It can be a bitch.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jan 30, 2011)

I remember my stages of fear during my childhood. First, they were monsters. Then, I grew up a bit and feared possible but not realistic things, like a terrorist attack on our house after 9/11. Then I feared completely losing control of my car without reason and passing into other lanes on a highway when I was on my permit.


----------



## Hir (Jan 30, 2011)

hospitals. not to the point where I'd refuse to go but I feel quite uncomfortable in them.

oh and robots. they freak me out and I want them to short circuit in Zimbabwe somewhere~


----------



## Trance (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm afraid of sticking my hands in dark holes and spiders.  Those go hand in hand.


----------



## jcfynx (Jan 30, 2011)

Any time I am naked, I am afraid that something is going to crawl into my butt. ):


----------



## Monster. (Jan 30, 2011)

Love! said:


> I get off on that, actually.


 
And I'm not surprised. :V

I forgot: I'm terrified of commitment. It's probably from seeing all the relationships around me fall into pieces.

*Edit:* OH MY GOD AND ZOMBIES. I love them because I can destroy them in games, but I fear they might one day be real...


----------



## Enwon (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a terror of heights.  I can't ride roller coasters or do half of the things at the water park because of this irrational fear.


----------



## Mentova (Jan 30, 2011)

Spiders and creepy looking insects. -I don't care if it makes me a pussy but they creep me out.

Driving on the road -For some reason whenever I get behind the wheel of a car I also get worried about fucking up or someone hitting me, despite the fact that I can drive fine.


----------



## Icky (Jan 30, 2011)

I used to have a huge irrational fear of mascot suits as a kid. Finally I get over that shit, and now they're having sex.


----------



## Vriska (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm deathly afraid of sharks, virtual or real.

EDIT: I'm also afraid of spiders and heights. but sharks scare me more.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 30, 2011)

Clowns and Ventriloquist Dummies.

If I feel like scaring myself witless, I"ll watch Dead Silence


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a fear of failure. Worst thing ever. Once it happens, a strike dissolves me from the inside.


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been told I have a fear of success and that's what holds me back.   Does this make sense to anyone?


----------



## Super_Tron (Jan 31, 2011)

Traffic light cameras.  What if there's a database of which license plate numbers were at those intersections?
It's creepy to think of the possibility that our motion could be tracked so easily.


----------



## Namalucibai (Jan 31, 2011)

I know this sounds very selfish and conceited, but it's what I fear
I've got a fear of being forgotten. It kinda meshes with my dream of saving the world. (yes, i know its inconcievable)
I don't want to die alone, or lost among the generic people. I want to die knowing that what I have done has saved the future from a horrible fate.
Even if I must die to save the world, I would


----------



## Monster. (Jan 31, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> I've been told I have a fear of success and that's what holds me back.   Does this make sense to anyone?


 
Makes sense to me; it's something I worry about (but not necessarily fear) because while I want to do great things, I worry about it actually happening. So I don't try as hard. :/


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a fear of things puncturing my skin. IE: Fangs from a snake/a spider's bite/needles/etc.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Jan 31, 2011)

Seeing bugs eat each other.
That's why I watch so much youtube about giant hornets just before bed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 31, 2011)

CAThulu said:


> Clowns and Ventriloquist Dummies.
> 
> If I feel like scaring myself witless, I"ll watch Dead Silence


 
Liked that movie. :3


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

I dunno what to call it, I guess an empathic fear of heights. Heights do scare me, but not that much... but if someone else is say, leaning over a ledge at the top of an 8 story parking garage, I'll be standing next to them FREAKING OUT (even though if it was just me there I could lean over the edge just fine)
The worst thing is when you tell them to please step away and they mock you by pretending they're gonna fall, FREAKING ASSHOLES ;_;


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

Fursuits and costumed entertainers.

They freak the fuck out of me.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a fear of being stabbed in the neck as I sleep...it's really stupid and illogical, but there you go.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 31, 2011)

Balloons.

Yea, that is right. I'm terrified of balloons. What of it?


----------



## Ames (Jan 31, 2011)

Fay V said:


> I have a fear of being stabbed in the neck as I sleep...it's really stupid and illogical, but there you go.


 
Probably not the kind of person to sleep with a knife under their pillow, then?


----------



## NobleThorne (Jan 31, 2011)

Wild boars


----------



## Fay V (Jan 31, 2011)

JamesB said:


> Probably not the kind of person to sleep with a knife under their pillow, then?


 nnnnope, s'why I can't fall asleep on my back though...


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 31, 2011)

Same as OP, I'd freak out on high places with little or no barrier. It happens to me at my balcony, I live in a flat at the 6th floor of a building and my balconies have a very little fence. I can't go out. x.x


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

Moths
Dark water
Ghosts
Zombies
People hiding in my house
People watching me
Centipedes
Crowds
Being stuck in a hole or tunnel or tube
Holes
Roller coasters
Loud, sudden noises
Sleeping on back
Someone slashing my tendons from under a couch/bed/etc [thanks, House of Wax, fuck you]
Aliens
Things that move weirdly or limp
Forgetting to hang up the phone and having someone spy on me and everything I say
Something looking at me through the windows
Junebugs
Cicadas
Shrimp
Crab
Lobster
Graveyard
Zombie apocalypse
People sneaking up on me


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> Same as OP, I'd freak out on high places with little or no barrier. It happens to me at my balcony, I live in a flat at the 6th floor of a building and my balconies have a very little fence. I can't go out. x.x


 
For me it has to be at least waist height. If it's knee height then fuck no. I'm afraid I'll trip.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

greg-the-fox said:


> For me it has to be at least waist height. If it's knee height then fuck no. I'm afraid I'll trip.


 
someone could easily push you over a waist-height railing


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 31, 2011)

Deep water. Dead things. Carnivals.
A family member leaving and never returning.
Being lost and unable to contact anyone.

Those are the main ones.

For some reason actual mascot costumes, or fur-suits that are similar to them freak me the fuck out. I don't know why.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

Apocalypse like in I Am Legend and youre the only one and tehresmonsters and zombies
and im all alone and i got nobody to talk to 
sighhhhh what would i do


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 31, 2011)

Same with heights, whats worse, sometimes I even have the weird urge to jump. D:
I'm scared to death of tornadoes, nukes, deep water even though I can swim really well. With the deep water its more or less what the Hell is below me? I keep thinking a freaking graveyard of skeletons and such.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> Same with heights, whats worse, sometimes I even have the weird urge to jump. D:
> I'm scared to death of tornadoes, nukes, deep water even though I can swim really well. With the deep water its more or less what the Hell is below me? I keep thinking a freaking graveyard of skeletons and such.


 
ohhh yeah
tornados
hurricanes
air raid sirens
test sirens on tv
nukes
nuclear explosion


----------



## Fenrari (Jan 31, 2011)

Being around lots of people. Yes I'm aware I'm anti-social. But being forced into groups with large people really unnerves me.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> Same with heights, whats worse, sometimes I even have the weird urge to jump. D:


 
Me too, wtf D:
Actually it's more like the void below is a physical force that's pulling on me
Someday I want to give into it and go bungee jumping... and probably crap my pants
Damn my morbid curiosity!


----------



## Love! (Jan 31, 2011)

Gaz said:


> And I'm not surprised. :V


What can I say? Abject terror just gets me all hot and bothered...<3



> I forgot: I'm terrified of commitment. It's probably from seeing all the relationships around me fall into pieces.


This.


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ohhh yeah
> tornados
> hurricanes
> air raid sirens
> ...



Yeah, test sirens. I hate those too, and the sound that airplanes make and it makes my life a living Hell since I live like, RIGHT NEXT to a damn airforce base that sometimes even tests its sirens. Thing is, they never do tell us its a test.
Hurricanes I'm just not afraid of, I actually rid one out a couple of years ago. :U


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 31, 2011)

Itakirie said:


> Yeah, test sirens. I hate those too, and the sound that airplanes make and it makes my life a living Hell since I live like, RIGHT NEXT to a damn airforce base that sometimes even tests its sirens. Thing is, they never do tell us its a test.
> Hurricanes I'm just not afraid of, I actually rid one out a couple of years ago. :U


 
you rode a hurricane with a cowboy hat and a lasso


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> ohhh yeah
> tornados
> hurricanes
> air raid sirens
> ...



Luckily all your fears can be met with the tried and true "Duck and Cover" technique. ^_^


----------



## inc (Jan 31, 2011)

Like flooring carpets that aren't "tightly woven". . The feeling I get in my feet when I touch them really freaks me out. . I dunno why, I'm weird :3


----------



## Merinotetrapoda (Jan 31, 2011)

I have Claustrophobia, Chronophobia, and Ophthalmophobia. And everything else I hate...I just hate. :/


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 31, 2011)

I've developed a strange fear of Subway after a week-long food-poisoning incident that included relentless hours of agony and the inability to get sustenance down without a backlash. There's free sandwich in front of me and I don't want it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 31, 2011)

heights and deep waters... steel mesh stairs are my mortal enemy! DX


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 31, 2011)

anotherbloodywolf said:


> I'm pretty scared of car parks - A laspe of concentration could turn out to be a very expensive...



I have seen cars collide more than once on car parks. I have also come close to being roadkill on car parks.

Ladders, tall, unstable ladders. Step ladders I am fine with. Spiders I can just about tolerate.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 31, 2011)

Same here with the ladders, Randy. More than 3 feet off the ground and I can't climb it. They just make me nervous ;~;

Also, bugs. Cannot fucking stand bugs. FAFchat gave me a panic attack by saying gross stuff about bugs :1


----------



## ~secret~ (Jan 31, 2011)

Falling asleep when someone's in the same room. Cant do it. Dont know why.


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 31, 2011)

~secret~ said:


> Falling asleep when someone's in the same room. Cant do it. Dont know why.


 
Because they'll do things to you while you're asleep. One guy passed out at a party, woke up with dicks drawn on his back in sharpie.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 31, 2011)

I am scared of cans of biscuits.

Honestly it is not the can nor the biscuits inside of them- it is having to pop it to get it to open. I am so bothered by it I have someone else do it. I am terrified of anything that pops. It is really stupid and really sad.

Also:
The thought of losing my husband/daughter
Men in leather jackets
Needles to the point I have to warn nurses about my fear. (I have small veins and they go digging in my arm- I can't stand that)
Sounds in the dead of night
Politicians 
Driving in Tucson (this place is ape shit crazy and NO ONE knows how to drive)
Groups of people on a street corner when we are stopped at a light
Being in Walmart (not all Walmarts just the one here)
People disliking me and hating me before they even really know me
Feeling stupid in a crowd of people speaking too proper of grammar to the point they sound like super elite


----------



## Azure (Jan 31, 2011)

The only thing that makes me afraid is when things are going suspiciously well.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

Blues said:


> Because they'll do things to you while you're asleep. One guy passed out at a party, woke up with dicks drawn on his back in sharpie.


 
Apparently my friends are awesome because I've passed out drunk several times and people have never drawn anything on me
Not that I make a habit out of it >>


----------



## Lyeris (Jan 31, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> tall heights ONLY if there's no support/barrier. A mile high platform with rails? No problem. But stick me on a platform no higher than 8 feet and I'd faint.



I have the exact same fear.  Any sort of barrier between me and the edge I'm ok.  Otherwise, I feel like I want to throw up and have to crouch down.

That and space aliens, thanks to seeing some supposedly "true" abduction story/movie when I was little.  I know it's idiotic now, but I still can't shake the irrational fear.  Especially when it's dark.  Then I imagine they are just hiding somewhere in the shadows, waiting to rush in and grab me.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 31, 2011)

Skift said:


> Same here with the ladders, Randy. More than 3 feet off the ground and I can't climb it. They just make me nervous ;~;
> 
> Also, bugs. Cannot fucking stand bugs. FAFchat gave me a panic attack by saying gross stuff about bugs :1



I hate bugs, not scared of them, I just don't like them. As for ladders, I can only get onto the third rung at the most before I start shitting myself. Step ladders I am fine with, probably because they fold open into an 'A' shape and just feel so much more stable.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jan 31, 2011)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I hate bugs, not scared of them, I just don't like them. As for ladders, I can only get onto the third rung at the most before I start shitting myself. Step ladders I am fine with, probably because they fold open into an 'A' shape and just feel so much more stable.


 
I can go about 6-8 feet up before I get scared
So pretty reasonable for most tasks but stuff like cleaning the gutters or powerwashing the house is still terrifying ;_;


----------



## Itakirie (Jan 31, 2011)

Clayton said:


> you rode a hurricane with a cowboy hat and a lasso



Oh Hell yes I did.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 31, 2011)

I have acrophobia... but that doesn't mean I hate it. This fear gives be an adrenaline rush and fills my puny brain with optimism.


----------



## Mittens (Feb 4, 2011)

Having my curtains open when I'm trying to sleep at night. .-.


----------



## Littlerock (Feb 4, 2011)

I dislike moving big, tall panes of glass, especially storm windows. Not scared, but I get jittery. As a kid, I was playing in the garage, and accidentally knocked over the storm windows somebody had leaned at a bad angle against the wall. They all hit the cement and shattered, scaring the fuck out of me.


----------



## IVES (Feb 4, 2011)

My foot slipping into the toilet, used or unused, doesn't matter.  The thought just makes me shudder and cringe.


----------



## Zerig (Feb 5, 2011)

Sharks.

Spiders.

If they ever combined the two, that would be the day I never leave the house again.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Zerig said:


> Sharks.
> 
> Spiders.
> 
> If they ever combined the two, that would be the day I never leave the house again.


 Sharkspider thing I found on the internet. :3c


----------



## greg-the-fox (Feb 5, 2011)

Paruresis or shy bladder. Haven't been able to use urinals in many years


----------



## Zerig (Feb 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Sharkspider thing I found on the internet. :3c


 
Oh god why.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Zerig said:


> Oh god why.


 
Why'd you click it?


----------



## Zerig (Feb 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Why'd you click it?



Morbid curiosity.

I also went an googled it myself. 

Those images will haunt me forever.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Feb 5, 2011)

Zerig said:


> Morbid curiosity.
> 
> I also went an googled it myself.
> 
> Those images will haunt me forever.


 My work here is done. :3


----------



## Zerig (Feb 5, 2011)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> My work here is done. :3



You're a terrible person.

I was about to sleep too.

ugh.


----------



## Cam (Feb 5, 2011)

Fucking muppets


----------

